# Can't close the trunk!



## jeffleung (Oct 15, 2006)

Hi, can some body tell me why can't I close my 740IL trunk with the button. Thanks


----------



## Blk Stallion Li (Dec 14, 2005)

*Same trunk problem*

I can no longer close or open my trunk automatically with the button. If you find a solution, please share.


----------



## John Pumo (Jun 13, 2006)

are you saying the auto function is not working ? If so I think I have a soluation


----------



## John Pumo (Jun 13, 2006)

I have a 1998 740 and I had a problem when My battery died. I found this on another website and it worked for me. I opened the trunk with the key and after I jumped the car my trunk didnt work. for some reason the brains of the car thought the trunk was closed when it was open., I guess it remembers the last position before it died. What I did was open the trunk with the key. disconnect the battery, whatever position the trunk latch is in you have to put it to the other position. Take a screw driver and push it to the other position. It should not be to hard. Mine went over easily. re connect the battery. This worked for me. Good Luck. John


----------

